# Is PTE easier than IELTS ?



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Is PTE easier to score than IELTS? 
I have got 6.5 for writing in IELTS but need to increase it up to 7.0.
so i'm planning to do PTE instead of IELTS and need to know about it.
Please share ur experience.


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

check this

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

No its not any "easier". The exam is a different format.

PTE is online. 
Faster to book.
Shorter exam - takes a couple of hours only.
Results come in faster.
It costs the same.
Its markings are the same/similar.
Its objective is the same.

Personally, having given both, I'd lean towards PTE since I find writing difficult.


----------



## Mody30 (Sep 18, 2016)

In my point of view, you can easily get 65+ "equal to 7 " easily. many people stuck at 6.5 in IELTS and then easily got 65+ on PTE or even 79+ "EQUAL TO 8 "


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

thanks


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

PTE may not be easier but IELTS is borderline fraud. 

I have come across only one person who got 8 across all bands in IELTS recently, that too only on this forum. In early 2000s, some people did reach this band regularly. Then IELTS decided to make it harder and collect more money.


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

trinkasharma said:


> PTE may not be easier but IELTS is borderline fraud.
> 
> I have come across only one person who got 8 across all bands in IELTS recently, that too only on this forum. In early 2000s, some people did reach this band regularly. Then IELTS decided to make it harder and collect more money.


That isn't necessarily true   

I did an overall 8.5 in IELTS in 2012  Couldn't use that in 2015 cause I'd just missed the 36 month deadline. 

In fact, I booked an IELTS and PTE together, but since I got the required 10 from PTE, I didn't bother with IELTS  honest money wasted :-(

As for PTE, There are a lot of people on this forum who find talking into a mic very difficult ( there is no instant expression feedback that you get from a person in IELTS ). And the fact that most PTE test centres are like small dingy rooms with 6-7 people talking at the same time. 

All in all, its a matter of preference.


----------



## patel_bapu (Jan 22, 2015)

trinkasharma said:


> PTE may not be easier but IELTS is borderline fraud.
> 
> I have come across only one person who got 8 across all bands in IELTS recently, that too only on this forum. In early 2000s, some people did reach this band regularly. Then IELTS decided to make it harder and collect more money.


How hard it is to get 79+ on each module ? i need same to qualify as of now i am preparing for PTE


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

w4s33m said:


> No its not any "easier". The exam is a different format.
> 
> PTE is online.
> Faster to book.
> ...




yeah... i also find difficult in writing.. so i think now i have to make my mind to PTE to improve score


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

w4s33m said:


> That isn't necessarily true
> 
> I did an overall 8.5 in IELTS in 2012  Couldn't use that in 2015 cause I'd just missed the 36 month deadline.
> 
> ...


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

w4s33m said:


> That isn't necessarily true
> 
> I did an overall 8.5 in IELTS in 2012  Couldn't use that in 2015 cause I'd just missed the 36 month deadline.
> 
> ...


Even I got overall 8.5 in IELTS but overall does not help.

BTW how much was your score in writing there?


----------



## wja_2016 (Apr 15, 2016)

I failed to get 7 in IELTS 3times. With some efforts to familiarize the format and practice, I cleared the 65+ in PTE-A in 1st attempt. 

I think it is worth a try if you failed repeatedly in IELTS. ( to me IELTS is scam as the saying goes  )


----------



## Prem0625 (Mar 15, 2016)

*IELTS Wrong TRF*

Hi Expats,

My wife gave her IELTS on 16th Feb 2017, results came on 1st of March and her bands were L-7.5 R-9 S-6.5 W-7.5 . So we decided to apply for EOR and got the original TRF on 3rd March and applied for EOR on 4th of March. Today 5th of April 2017 got her EOR results. Praying god we open and saw just the correction that 6.5 changed to 7 but to the shock of my life happened when we open and saw the TRF where it was somebody else. My wife name is Viday Radhakrishan but we received the EOR of Vidya Rajasekhar pillai . All the letters where addressed to her name but result alone came to our address with my wife name on it. 

Immediately i went to IDP chennai branch and asked about this and they did not regret for what happened to us. she called some one and gave my wife's Passport details and the other lady's passport details and informed me that our result is still pending. I dont know what to ask or tell her. She informed that it will come in 1 weeks time . 

Have anybody come across this situation . Anybody know what might be the problem behind this. Will we get a Positive EOR which is expected to come in a weeks time. Please some one give some lime light, if this kind of situation happened with you or with your friends. 

Thanks
Prem


----------



## Ahvenz (Aug 30, 2017)

To those who needs higher points for english test. I strongly encourage you to take PTE-A.

Don't ask me how but I got 90 90 88 90 for my PTE-A (first-timer) in comparison to my IELTS (which I did 6 times) with one component off by 0.5. I reckon it is just way too subjective especially in writing and speaking. They could've probably given you a score just by looking at you.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

ALERT READ IT BEFORE GOING TO PTE-A
Nothing is easier is life...
*If have trouble in speaking and good at writing then blindly go for IELTS.
If u r good in speaking and trouble in writing then go for PTE-A*

Overall PTE-A scoring is lenient as compared IELTS, but PTE-A exam format is far difficult than IELTS. In PTE-A there is fixed timing for every question and time is equally distributed to questions with different difficulty level , while in IELTS there is fixed timing of each section and u can easily organise it urself wisely.


----------



## LokiG (Aug 16, 2017)

Both tests are hard and easy in different aspects

If you have bad eye vision I would not recommend taking the PTE test.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

PTE Reading is quite difficult. You run out of time in this section while you are only half way through. I have seen people taking PTE multiple times to score 20 points (superior english), but fail to achieve it because in *atleast 1 section they miss the target by 1 mark*. The eager to score 20 points ends after losing some money. My suggestion is to attempt the test (etiher IELTS or PTE) twice. If you don't make it to the target then better to stick with what you have and not lose anymore money. All the best anyway.


----------



## PhysioJo (Nov 19, 2010)

*IELTs - very difficult to get Superior English*

My husband has done the IELTs 3 times now:
1st - W 7.5 / R 9 / L 8.5 / T 9
2nd - W 7 / R 9 / L 8 / T 8
3rd - W 7.5 / R 8.5 / L 8.5 / T 8.5

He has got >8 on all but the writing which is extremely frustrating, but what makes it worse is he didn't really prepare for the 1st exam and didn't even complete the writing section and that was his best overall score to date??

He has noticed a vast difference in the questions asked each time so it is very subjective and not very fair - luck of the draw I guess!

The 3rd attempt he felt it was his best one, the questions were straight forward he finished them all so was confident he'd done it, BUT NO!!

He does has 60 point but time is running out (45 in Feb) so he really needs the extra 10 points (superior English) to receive an invitation. So he has ditched the IELTs and booked onto the PTE next week FINGERS CROSSED!!

I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Ahvenz (Aug 30, 2017)

PhysioJo said:


> My husband has done the IELTs 3 times now:
> 1st - W 7.5 / R 9 / L 8.5 / T 9
> 2nd - W 7 / R 9 / L 8 / T 8
> 3rd - W 7.5 / R 8.5 / L 8.5 / T 8.5
> ...


I am sure he will do fine. I've only got overall 8.0 (never more than 8.0 for writing as well) for all my ielts test (not all components) and I managed to score 90 overall Pte academic test. Gooodluck!


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Guys, I'm also one who had fed up with IELTS after 5 times to hit that .05 in writing(other modules always 8+ and 9) and moving now to PTE to hit 79+. 

As I don't have PTE Test centre in Qatar, I'm going to India to take the exam. Any idea where I can take PTE in Coimbatore? I heard there is a center named Chopras for both PTE training and exams. 
Any suggestions please ? I am leaving to India in few days time. 

-Mega.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MegaRiya said:


> Hi Guys, I'm also one who had fed up with IELTS after 5 times to hit that .05 in writing(other modules always 8+ and 9) and moving now to PTE to hit 79+.
> 
> As I don't have PTE Test centre in Qatar, I'm going to India to take the exam. Any idea where I can take PTE in Coimbatore? I heard there is a center named Chopras for both PTE training and exams.
> Any suggestions please ? I am leaving to India in few days time.
> ...


Wouldn't Dubai be more suitable ?

Cheers


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, I'm also one who had fed up with IELTS after 5 times to hit that .05 in writing(other modules always 8+ and 9) and moving now to PTE to hit 79+.
> ...



Political problems are still there between Qatar and Dubai. Anyways I'm planing for a short vacation also in India. So looking for some test centre in Coimbatore for PTE ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MegaRiya said:


> Political problems are still there between Qatar and Dubai. Anyways I'm planing for a short vacation also in India. So looking for some test centre in Coimbatore for PTE ...


The ambience and the equipment I presume would be much better in Dubai then Coimbatore 
Both play a major role in your scores

Cheers


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > Political problems are still there between Qatar and Dubai. Anyways I'm planing for a short vacation also in India. So looking for some test centre in Coimbatore for PTE ...
> ...


Ya I understand... but I have already booked my tickets to India so this time wanna do it there.. if I don't get my desire score May be I go to Dubai n do once I'm back to Qatar. 
I was trying to search any official Pearson center in Coimbatore but I could see only Chopras which is a private center.. hmmm confusing...


----------

